# What is the best online sheet music website to buy sheet music?



## qfcbv (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm looking for a site where you can buy scores that are not available in imslp.org. 

If you have any good experience with a site that sells a lot of scores at a fairly affordable price, please comment below.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Well my choice would always be to start at *Boosey & Hawkes*.

Excellent orchestral scores, but not bargain basement prices, I'm afraid.

*Faber Music* is the other one I turn to in times of need.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

qfcbv said:


> I'm looking for a site where you can buy scores that are not available in imslp.org.
> 
> If you have any good experience with a site that sells a lot of scores at a fairly affordable price, please comment below.


Are you interested in the traditional repertoire or newer music or both?

For the traditional repertoire there are the Dover scores:

https://store.doverpublications.com/by-subject-music.html

Inexpensive and a great selection. My one beef is that with some of the orchestral scores the instrumentation is shown only on the first page of each movement.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Haydn70 said:


> Are you interested in the traditional repertoire or newer music or both?
> 
> For the traditional repertoire there are the Dover scores:
> 
> https://store.doverpublications.com/by-subject-music.html


Excellent resource, thanks. I was going to post that as my third!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

What exactly are you looking for? "Sheet music" is a pretty broad label.

Sheetmusicplus.com has an immense variety and can get practically anything you can imagine.

For scores, my first source is musikmph.de. They have lots of obscure items and prices are fine.

Luck's Music in Michigan can also get a lot of scores and other things Kalmus used to carry. lucksmusic.com

Getting some Russian and Soviet scores can be a challenge, but ruslania.com has always been helpful.

Hans Sikorski has a lot of great material. sikorski.de

and don't ignore eBay!


----------



## qfcbv (Jan 22, 2021)

Haydn70 said:


> Are you interested in the traditional repertoire or newer music or both?
> 
> For the traditional repertoire there are the Dover scores:
> 
> ...


The only thing is that its search option is really bad .


----------



## qfcbv (Jan 22, 2021)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Well my choice would always be to start at *Boosey & Hawkes*.
> 
> Excellent orchestral scores, but not bargain basement prices, I'm afraid.
> 
> *Faber Music* is the other one I turn to in times of need.


Boosey and Hawkes is perfect, thank you


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

This isn't something I've looked into much since I can't read music, but Schott seems to come up in my searches often with some uncommon scores. They can be pricey though.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

qfcbv said:


> I'm looking for a site where you can buy scores that are not available in imslp.org.
> 
> If you have any good experience with a site that sells a lot of scores at a fairly affordable price, please comment below.


Take a look at Presto music site.


----------



## qfcbv (Jan 22, 2021)

did, but i needed more


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

qfcbv said:


> did, but i needed more


Is there a particular score you're looking for?


----------

